# To Cover Or Not To Cover?



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi everyone
We have to decide to cover or not to cover. We've heard many conflicting opinions. Some say do it and others say that they have heard of people getting damage from the cover (?). We thought we'd go to the best source....Outback owners!!!!!!!!! We live in a windy, snowy area! What do you guys (gals) think? Thanks for the advice!!!!!!!

Kim & Allen


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would say NO. Wind can rip the cover and the constant movement against the trailer can rub spots into the finish.

A good wax job is all you need on the finish to keep it protected.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Here in SoCal the sun and dry weather are brutal. So, I cover. Since there are covers made for all types of areas they can't be bad. They certainly cannot hurt or the companies that make them would go broke. So, I believe I have conclusively not answered your question. Think nothing of it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I figure to wash and wax then cover. Leaves around here will stain the roof and UV light breaks down everything. I would rather the cover break down over time, not my camper. If I had a few rub marks I feel this would be ok verses stains from leaves or the premature breakdown of the sealent.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

This has been a debate here since I joined back in 2003. Not sure there is a correct answer for this one. I had considered one for several years but for one reason or another I did not make the leap. This year however, one of my good friends sold their TT and their cover fit my OB so they sold me the cover for real cheap. This winter will be the first winter my OB will have a cover. So in the spring I will know for sure. From what I have seen over the years, most everyone who has made the purchase has been happy with it. There are a few that have reported damage due to wind so, if you store your unit somewhere other then your home, you need to make plans to visit it on occasion to keep tabs on the cover. I keep my OB at home so if the cover has an issue I will be able to react real quick so the OB does not get damaged.

Good Luck


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am on the do not cover side. I do cover my tires.

Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Next year when this topic comes up again, we will have some feedback concerning abrasion damage or not.







We have a ADCO cover being shipped from Camping World. By next week, the Outback will be undercover.

Bill


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I had that same question when we purchased our OB a few years back. I decided to cover. I wish I wouldn't have. Although the cover provided several places along the bottom to secure it as well as the ability to cinch the front and rear tight, I was unable to get it just right. After uncovering the OB in the spring, I found that where the cover makes the corner of the OB there was a white trim piece that had the paint rubbed off. I have since found out that our local fairgrounds offers indoor storage in a clean, newer building with cement floors for $300 per season. In my opinion, you can't beat that. I know $300 is probably about how much you would spend for a cover that would last for several years. But, that's cheap compared to having to repair water damage from the snow piling up on the roof. 
Long story short: Look for other options that may be available to you.


----------

